# .22 airforce condor, a nice air rifle



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

my friend let me borrow his .22 airforce condor pcp rifle. that thing is a beast! on high power setting with his 4-16x50mm leapers scope, i was hitting full grown grey squirrels with a chest shot at 45-60 yards and dropping them. im saving up to get one or an airforce talon.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Tell me about precharged rifles, how do you get them recharged? How many shots can you get off a tank?


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

it depends on what gun you have.they have different power settings. depending on what gun and what power setting you have determines how many shots and how high of a fps you get. the condor with a 14.3 pellet on high power is pushing 1300fps. and i only got 30 shots out of the take then i had to refill it.they use refillable air tanks like paintball guns but not co2, its pressured air. you have to use a high pressure hand pump. or buy a special scuba tank adaptor that lets you use an air compressor. the condor is a single shot bolt action rfle. pretty loud, it is slightly louder than my winchester 1000x break barrel. it is grouping less than an inch at 40 yards. http://www.pyramidair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=379 go here and look at the condor. it should tell just about all you want to know


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds good, kinda expensive though


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah, but where i live its perfect. better than getting a .22 rim fire, houses and buildings might get hit


----------

